# Rockwell Bladerunner X2



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

Just got some spam that included a Rockwell Bladerunner X2. Wondered if any of you guys have fooled with one of these and know if it is worth $100? I did a search and saw a discussion on it from 2013 and that may have been an older version. I know it is like a jig saw upside down and saw a comment that one could bolt a jig saw to a router table and I need to see if that would be possible on mine. There was one at Lowes I stopped at yesterday but the top part was missing, just had the lower table part, and there were no boxed ones. It did seem light weight and that would be good for me as I tend to move things around and like model railroading, I like to work outdoors.

Doug


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm considering getting one because the upper blade stabilizer thing seems to keep the blade from wobbling, and therefore making straighter cuts (like a scroll saw). I've tried the jigsaw-mounted-upside-down-beneath-a-board approach, and though helpful, the blade wobble/bending had a very noticeable result on curves.


----------



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

I kinda wondered about blade deflection with the inverted jig saw or this rig. Think it might be good for hobby stuff. I have seen them for under $100 but then today saw a table saw at Home Depot for $120 and makes me stew a bit. probably each does some jobs better than the other does. Spect the Bladerunner would do hobby stuff better.

Doug


----------



## Wizard69 (Feb 4, 2016)

When I first saw the BladeRunner advertised the first thing that came to mind is that it was very expensive for what you get. On top of that it offers little over a jig saw mount upside down. Even the blade guide doesn't offer a lot of advantageous as you could do a blade guide with a piece of hardwood.



bmwr71 said:


> I kinda wondered about blade deflection with the inverted jig saw or this rig. Think it might be good for hobby stuff. I have seen them for under $100 but then today saw a table saw at Home Depot for $120 and makes me stew a bit. probably each does some jobs better than the other does.


That is a given and is why there are so many different wood working machines out there. I'd suggest investing in a good bandsaw first and then a table saw. I went the band saw route first as it fit my interests better at the time, I don't even have a working table saw right at the moment. 


A good band saw or even a table saw will cost you more than $120 though. Better to save the Benjamin's for something that will cut square and be less of a pain.

If you don't know about them yet you can do some amazing work with Japanese pull saws. These come in a variety of sizes and thus some are suitable for model making.


> Spect the Bladerunner would do hobby stuff better.
> 
> Doug


That depends upon what your "hobby stuff" is but I'm going out on a limb here and will say it won't. I say this mainly because I have little respect for JigSaws as a wood working tool. At least in the context of precision work. 

in any case (of the three machines discussed here) you will end up having to build jigs and fixtures to get the best results out of the machines.


----------

